# Dolomite were can you it



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

Dolomite Doe's any one know were I can buy this stuff


----------



## Natural_Dirt (Sep 30, 2012)

I bought 1 box from Amazon.


----------



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

I found it at www.pawtastiepet.com


----------

